# Single port access cholecystectomy



## asasands (Mar 24, 2010)

Our doctors are now performing these, does anyone know if there is a different cpt code to use for these?  Also, our doctor was saying this takes more time and was wondering if you can charge more than a multiple incision cholecystectomy?

Thanks


----------



## jaimewicklund (Mar 30, 2010)

we do single port lap chole's as well, and we only bill out 47562. We don't modify with a -22 based on approach. I think that is more of a learning curve. But I would be interested if anyone else is doing this differently?


----------



## MCook (Mar 31, 2010)

We handle it the same way - 47562.  Other then the technique nothing has changed.

Michelle


----------



## LaSeille (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, 47562 would be the correct code.


----------

